# License Question



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

I have always had the Sportsman License until this year when I got out of the military, and never had to worry about this before, but at what point do you need a fresh water license? Do you need one to fish the river delta even for salt water species? 

I did a search on here which produced mixed responces, but I have heard that it goes off of target species and not location? Can anyone verify?

Thanks.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The license depends on what species you keep and target. If you are fishing for salt and catch a fresh, you have to have a fresh license to keep it. If you are not planning on keeping it you do not need to have a fresh lic, goes the other way too. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

It also has to do with where you are fishing, if you are fishing Perdido bay for instance, south of a certain point you have to have a salt water liscense, and north of that point you have to have a fresh water liscense. but you also have to have the liscense of the species you keep..


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

yea I would say whatever species you plan to LAND at the dock or drop in the deadwell better have that license...


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I am going to go ahead and get a freshwater also it looks like.


----------

